# Remplacement DD/SSD et Bootcamp



## AladdinVonSane (4 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis à peu près sur que le sujet à déjà été traité mais impossible de le trouver sur le forum... je me résous donc à poster un nouveau sujet...

Je souhaites remplacer mon HDD par un SSD, j'ai actuellement deux partitions que je gère via bootcamp.

Je prévois donc de cloner via CCCloner ma partition OS X, mais quid concernant ma partition windows ? Je lis à divers endroit du net que je la perd, impossible de la "transférer" sur le SSD, mais ça me semble étrange. 

Que ce soit via winclone, XXClone et autres, il n'est pas possible de faire ce que CCC fait pour mac ? Si c'est possible, fait-il que la partition "de destination" soit de même taille que l'originale ? (quitte à la modifier par la suite avec Camptune X)

Merci à tous en tous cas !


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2018)

Tu as des outils comme Stellar Drive Clonent qui clone tout (DD Mac, Recovery et Bootcamp), mais ça coûte 40$.

Sinon Winclone ou méthode plus manuelles ...

https://www.stellarinfo.com/support/kb/index.php/article/backup-bootcamp-partition


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2018)

Winclone sera le seul logiciel possible, de plus il faudra que la partition que sera créée dans le nouveau SSD soit de la même taille, sinon ce sera l'échec. Par la suite sous macOS on pourra agrandir la partition Windows avec Camptune X et surtout pas avec Utilitaire de disque, chose que certains n'ont pas comprise.


----------



## melaure (4 Janvier 2018)

C'est pour ça que Stellar Drive Clone à l'air plus sympa ...


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2018)

melaure a dit:


> C'est pour ça que Stellar Drive Clone à l'air plus sympa ...


C'est curieux que personne n'en parle, pour le moment je n'ai lu aucun retour et je ne l'ai même pas encore essayé. A voir…

*Edit :* a priori pas compatible avec High Sierra.


----------



## dif (14 Mars 2018)

Bonjour à tous. Voici ma situation : MacBook Pro Mid 2012 sous 10.12.6, disque dur interne 500 Go 5400 avec deux partitions : une en Mac OS, une en Bootcamp sous Windows 10. Je souhaite changer mon disque et monter un SSD de 525 Go. Question bien évidemment : comment régler le problème Bootcamp ? J'aurais besoin d'un B-A-BA car je ne suis pas très fort dans tout cela… 
1)- je branche mon disque SSD en externe, par l'intermédiaire d'un boîtier USB 3
2)- je dois partitionner ce disque et donner à la partition BC la même dimension que celle présente sur le disque interne : comment faire ?
Lorsque dans utilitaire disque je donne ce qu'il me semble être la même dimension à ma partition nouvelle, une fois créée elle est inférieure à ce chiffre. Dans Utilitaire Disque, ma partition disque interne intitulée BOOTCAMP apparaît pour 148 Go, si je créé une partiton sur le disque externe de 148 Go, une fois créée elle n'est plus que de 147,87…
3)- dois-je donner le même nom "BOOTCAMP" à la nouvelle partition, doit-elle être en FAT32 ou en ExFat
4)- j'ai une licence pour Winclone 6 standard, est que je peux cloner directement la partition interne vers l'externe (clone disk to disk), ou bien faut-il effectuer des manip intermédiaires ? j'ai lu qu'il fallait utiliser Sysprep, ou passer par l'intermédiaire d'une image…
Merci par avance.
DF


----------

